# Woo hoo, finally found some British Bacon!!!



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

After resigned to the fact that I would never eat decent bacon except on holidays back to the UK, I stumbled across a website for a British butcher who sells proper bacon! I'm so excited! And not only that sells proper decent cheese and delivers! He does do British sausages, though the Ozzie sausages are very good. He is based in Dandenong so we are going for a visit to see what he's like, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Pomme in Oz (Aug 24, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> After resigned to the fact that I would never eat decent bacon except on holidays back to the UK, I stumbled across a website for a British butcher who sells proper bacon! I'm so excited! And not only that sells proper decent cheese and delivers! He does do British sausages, though the Ozzie sausages are very good. He is based in Dandenong so we are going for a visit to see what he's like, I'll keep you posted!


We are in the process of looking for our first house together and all you can get excited about is bacon?
i think you might need to go back to blighty for a refresher


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Pomme in Oz said:


> We are in the process of looking for our first house together and all you can get excited about is bacon?
> i think you might need to go back to blighty for a refresher


Very excited about the house, but if I look at one more house... besides best to christen the house with a full English with PROPER bacon!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Well i think the australian bacon in lovely


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

British Kiwi said:


> After resigned to the fact that I would never eat decent bacon except on holidays back to the UK, I stumbled across a website for a British butcher who sells proper bacon! I'm so excited! And not only that sells proper decent cheese and delivers! He does do British sausages, though the Ozzie sausages are very good. He is based in Dandenong so we are going for a visit to see what he's like, I'll keep you posted!


Bacon is bacon and none of it is good for you. South African, British, OZ or NZ, all still just salted pig. I'll stick to my healthy All Bran and banana and gym.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aw Martin, you're such a do gooder


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

I am quite happy having my cereal and orange juice in the morning, but sometimes only a bacon butty will do! The meat in Oz is so much tastier than in the UK, the beef certainly seems to be hung for longer. At the end of the day, I'm just use to British/Danish bacon and now I've found somewhere to buy it occasionally, especially if I feel homesick. Thank goodness I've found a gym!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed B Kiwi. I actually have good old toast for breakfast myself, it's all i can tolerate in the mornings as i'm not a morning eater at all, i don't do lunch (an apple does me) and i don't eat after 6 pm (like to stay slim) although it's more of a struggle in Oz as they use too much sugar and it's in EVERYTHING!


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Aw Martin, you're such a do gooder


Nah, I love Bacon and eggs for breakfast, but the metabolism is not working that good as when I was younger, so I have to stick to the healthy options. It is bloody hard work getting back into shape, but have to get healthy. 
Will hve the occasional bacon and eggs now,and then but will rather have it more then than now.

BritishKiwi, enjoy the bacon though. We get some South African products, that other people will say is the same as here, but it just isnt, so enjoy the tastes you are used to and love.


----------

